# Boxers Briefs Panties or Nada



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a boxer guy, that's all there is t it.


I realize women do not have balls, but for those that don't wear undergarments just understand that it was a seinfield joke and I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

panties

wot?


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Briefs are the ish


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I prefer to wear nada. :crazy: On guys, I think boxers are smexy.


----------



## maneater (Sep 1, 2009)

Underwear is restricting


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

Boxers outnumber briefs 5:1


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

I Like briefs, because i have rugby player thighs and i look hot in briefs.. but boxers.... meh


----------



## JavaGypsy (Jan 19, 2010)

maneater said:


> Underwear is restricting


I agree - I wear nothing, nada, zippo.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

wow im the only one with briefs...


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Nah, another briefs user here!


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

Is it just me who think it is a bit 'hoe'ish to not wear pants for girls? Maybe it is just in my age, and maybe I am raised wrong? 
No offense by the way, but in an example I would not like a love to walk around without panties. But then again, in pervert mode it is kind of sexy.


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

no underwear. let the boys hang out.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Ranger panties here. My brother introduced them to me and I think they're awesome. Now, hanging out at home in jammie-pants, and I'm all boxer.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

French knickers. :shocked:


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

Panties for the win, preferably thongs so I can whistle dixie when I toot!!!

Actually boxer briefs for me.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Boxers.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

I WANNA RETRACT MY VOTE FOR BRIEFS! and put a vote in for boxer briefs! cuz thats what i wear,


----------



## Spicy Obsession (Feb 15, 2010)

Panties, but NEVER thongs *shudders*

And boxers because I like collecting different patterned pairs. I have one with penguins! ^__^


----------



## Shanty (Jan 19, 2010)

I probably shouldn't admit this but I generally wear whatever I have clean...preferably thong. Sometimes I haven't done laundry in a while and end up having to go without ... no big deal.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Panties. Definitely panties. I tried commando, and it really wasn't a good idea - talk about thigh-chafing! *shudder*

I find it interesting that no one has mentioned boxer-briefs for guys. Are they pretty much just briefs, so they're not even worth mentioning on their own? Or what?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I only wear thong bikinis and I think the g-string type are the best. Anything else would make me feel like I was wearing grandma underwear. 

I don't like for men to wear bikinis. Nope.


----------



## SmileyMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Boxer briefs. Anything else is disgusting (regular briefs) or looks stupid (boxers).


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't see much of a point in wearing underwear... like Lady K said, waste of money and waste of material. And I'm not going out of my way to make sure my undergarments match when they're being covered anyway. Boxers make comfy PJs, and any panties at all are reserved for wearing under sheer bottoms, skirts/dresses (but people still ask me if I wear anything under them... someone once looked to make sure), and white pants or shorts that have been bleached. :frustrating: I'm not going through that again.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Boxers.....


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

SmileyMan said:


> Boxer briefs. Anything else is disgusting (regular briefs) or looks stupid (boxers).


I'm a little turned on now.

Yeah, I think most guys wear these, don't they? Damn it really brings out some nice definition. And I mean in the legs. :wink:


----------



## iChelsea (Feb 5, 2010)

I love underwear  I always try to make my underwear match!

I think its fun


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm an underwear-less gal. I have 5 cute pairs for when I wear skirts or dresses, but that's only if the skirt or dress is short.

I just like to be free! roud:


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Panties of course! LOL :laughing:


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Boxer briefs. Used to be briefs, but now they just seem way too uncomfortable.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I wear cheap boxers, as many girls say no point wasting (much) money on something that's hidden.



Tommy said:


> Is it just me who think it is a bit 'hoe'ish to not wear pants for girls? Maybe it is just in my age, and maybe I am raised wrong?
> No offense by the way, but in an example I would not like a love to walk around without panties. But then again, in pervert mode it is kind of sexy.


Not just you, but maybe I'm old too? (I'm "only" 25 :tongue I guess it's only "hoe"ish if done for a reason other than comfort, and as long as there's no chance of flashing I'd probably be OK with a partner who wasn't. I don't have a pervert mode so see no other upside, but comfort is a major concern when it comes to clothing (for me at least)


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I keep wondering about these women without underwear (ew by the way... it explains a lot of the smell I get when someone gets up from a seat at the public transports) do when they have their periods... no underwear too? ... Just... get the hell away from me...


----------



## aevi23 (Jul 9, 2010)

love to say I freeball it all the time, but then I get annoying lint stuck in all kinds of odd places >.<


----------



## Omnipotent (Jun 22, 2010)

I let the pendulum swing freely unless im wearing jeans, then its boxers.


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

boxer-panties!


----------



## Werewolfen (Sep 1, 2009)

Briefs that are one size too big, for the benefits of better air circulation, less sweating involved, and just the plain white ones, FOTL ( Fruit Of The Loom) :wink:


----------



## Xanimorugi (May 10, 2010)

Boxers, briefs are just not comfortable for me.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Bloomers...


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

i recently switched to boxer briefs and I rather enjoy them


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Nadda. Easier access. Especially in a skirt.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Boxer briefs for me.


----------

